# For the guys who smoke their cigar nubs in a pipe...



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

I have heard people will smoke a good nub in a pipe after it becomes too hot and short to smoke as a cigar. I've tried a couple times with poor results. I was just wondering how often it is done (or is it a wives tale) any tips or how-to? I've not been able to keep it lit or get much going. I don't have much experience with pipes, I bought a corn cob to try it but never got much into it. 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I do that now & again, not an every day thing. I rarely smoke cigars down to less than an inch and a half anymore, too much nicotine build up at that point and I getting too old. For it to work best, you need to customize your pipe, so to speak. Most bowls on Corn Cobbs are not very big in diameter, so I carved one out to accommodate 50/52 ring gauge cigars (Robusto & Toro), as those are my favorite size. I also fixed one up to work best with 47/49 ring gauge cigars (Churchill & Corona Gorda). Once you do that you will find that the cigar will smoke very well, via the pipe.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I finish cigars in pipes regularly. Usually don't go shorter than 3/4 of an inch; it gets too bitter or skanky tasting after that. You can char the rim doing this, so don't use an expensive pipe. The tricky part is getting a good fit of the cigar into the pipe. If it is too tight, it won't draw; if it is too loose, you will be sucking lots of air around the cigar. It takes a little practice to get it just right. I smoked a 1990 Nica Libre last night; it was great. Finished it in a Captain Black billiard.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks the info guys, I knew I was missing something! I was just ramming it is... Then tried to take it apart, messy and didn't work either!


----------



## JordanSteeleWebb (Jun 26, 2015)

I have never heard of this before, very interesting!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Isn't the tobacco in the nub charred to a degree? I can't image it being very flavorful.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NormH3 said:


> Isn't the tobacco in the nub charred to a degree? I can't image it being very flavorful.


Not any more so than pipe tobacco is. The reason the pipe works to nub a cigar is that it creates a distance between the burning tobacco and the mouth, allowing the smoke to cool a litte. You still have to draw slowly, but if the cigar is good enough, it's worth it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NormH3 said:


> Isn't the tobacco in the nub charred to a degree? I can't image it being very flavorful.


Not any more so than pipe tobacco is. The reason the pipe works to nub a cigar is that it creates a distance between the burning tobacco and the mouth, allowing the smoke to cool a little. You still have to draw slowly, or you get tongue bite. I haven't done it in a long time, just not worth it to me, but some guys love it.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

My feeling is, if you love a cigar that much, buy more of that cigar. Smoking it down to the cap is like licking your plate clean... just a little much.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Bizumpy said:


> My feeling is, if you love a cigar that much, buy more of that cigar. Smoking it down to the cap is like licking your plate clean... just a little much.


You are apparently not aware of the fact, that the very same cigar, will never taste the same, in the 1st and middle thirds, as it does in the final 3rd and the nub! You will only have one chance to enjoy that nub flavor!!!


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

JohnnyFlake said:


> You are apparently not aware of the fact, that the very same cigar, will never taste the same, in the 1st and middle thirds, as it does in the final 3rd and the nub! You will only have one chance to enjoy that nub flavor!!!


Hey, whatever makes your monkey jump.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Bizumpy said:


> Hey, whatever makes your monkey jump.


*Really!!!*


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Is there a pipe available that might be better than another for smoking a nub? Does the nub have to be smoked right away or can it be stored for a while? So many questions...so little time.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

I need to try this. Seems like it would be some harsh flavors, but what the heck.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bizumpy said:


> Hey, whatever makes your monkey jump.


The statement was made by John with no apparent motive to rile your sensibilities and that kind of response wasn't merited....let's try to be respectful w/o the condescending reply. If your statements or posts on here were met with the same kind of response you'd get a little testy yourself and I don't see the need to respond like that and after careful consideration and thought I would think you'd agree....and it has nothing to do with being thin-skinned.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

NormH3 said:


> Is there a pipe available that might be better than another for smoking a nub? Does the nub have to be smoked right away or can it be stored for a while? So many questions...so little time.


I wouldn't store the nub after it's been smoked...we have all tasted that acrid taste when it sits around longer than it needs to....what I do is after it gets down to where it's uncomfortable to smoke then it goes straight into my cob pipe....and finished with a smile.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

@Cigary which corn cob pipe do you recommend. Would like to give it a try.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I wouldn't store the nub after it's been smoked...we have all tasted that acrid taste when it sits around longer than it needs to....what I do is after it gets down to where it's uncomfortable to smoke then it goes straight into my cob pipe....and finished with a smile.


Just curious... do you dedicate a cob to cigar nubs? Cigars have a pretty specific aroma, I could see them ghosting a briar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GregNJ said:


> Just curious... do you dedicate a cob to cigar nubs? Cigars have a pretty specific aroma, I could see them ghosting a briar.


I do use a cob pipe dedicated for just nubbing cigars.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I do use a cob pipe dedicated for just nubbing cigars.


Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GregNJ said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks.


Cob pipes are pretty inexpensive and they tend to smoke cooler....the insulation they provide is a plus when nubbing the cigar tobacco and when we realize how "hot" a cigar can become at its end....this is welcome relief to our tongues and fingers ...and in my case...moustache when I stop smelling tobacco and smell burnt hair.


----------

